# you should be offered



## Serrand

Hello,

I would like to say :

(I know) what you should be offered.

Could I use (if you is the second-person personal pronoun plural) :

"πρέπει να σας" + the passive voice:

" ... αυτό που πρέπει να σας προσφερθεί ... "

thank you very much in advance


----------



## sotos

Serrand said:


> (I know) what you should be offered.
> 
> " ... αυτό που πρέπει να σας προσφερθεί ... "


This is correct. It can also be "τί πρέπει να σας προσφερθεί".
What I don't understand is the connection with "Πρέπει να σας..."


----------



## Serrand

sotos said:


> What I don't understand is the connection with "Πρέπει να σας..."



Thank you Sotos for your quick reply.

I don't understand.

Do you suggest that "αυτό που πρέπει να σας προσφερθεί" couldn't mean "what you should be offered" ?


----------



## sotos

Your initial post was not very clear to me. If you want to say "what you [2nd p. plur.] should be offered", the greek is "αυτό που πρέπει να σας προσφερθεί".


----------



## Serrand

That is what I meant.

Ευχαριστώ Sotos!


----------



## bearded

sotos said:


> Your initial post was not very clear to me. If you want to say "what you [2nd p. plur.] should be offered", the greek is "αυτό που πρέπει να σας προσφερθεί".


I would not be so sure on how to render ''should''.  Would that be ''éprepe''? Thank you.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> I would not be so sure on how to render ''should''.  Would that be ''éprepe''? Thank you.


"έπρεπε" is past, whereas "should" doesn't refer to the past in Serrand's example. 
As an alternative to "πρέπει", I find "θα έπρεπε", which moderates the stronger "πρέπει" and points out more discretion.


----------



## bearded

Thank you, Perseas.  Tha éprepe, that's what I wanted to write (I forgot the 'tha').


----------



## Αγγελος

Perhaps "Ξέρω/ξέρουμε τι σας αξίζει" expresses the intended meaning better.


----------



## bearded

Αγγελος said:


> Perhaps "Ξέρω/ξέρουμε τι σας αξίζει" expresses the intended meaning better.


Or perhaps ''ksero *o,ti* sas aksìzei'' ?


----------



## Αγγελος

No. "Ξέρω ό,τι σας αξίζει" would be just as impossible as "I know whatever you deserve."


----------

